# QNAP NAS double as HTPC?



## Chocula (Mar 15, 2013)

qnap recently released their hd station (video for reference 



 and more info http://www.qnap.com/hdstation/us/

Is this a viable option to skip your media player? I think its really cool how you can directly plug in the HDMI to the NAS and to your TV to play your movies. Also the ability to have a file share/backup/ BT dl and more all in one with the QNAP is great too. Anyone have experience on the product?

any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## 2TinEars (Jan 8, 2009)

While I do not own a QNAP TS-x69t, in my research on whether to buy a fully built NAS or to build my own, others have rated the QNAP brand very high. The TS-x69t is loaded with software and capabilities that you can use right out of the box. As a matter of fact, there's so many, I wouldn’t use every feature that it comes with. That’s how feature rich it is. THAT WAS NOT A SALES PITCH or a PUT DOWN. Most audio-visual equipment today has internet connectivity, HDMI and USB ports like the TS-x69t---so some features found on the QNAP (photo viewer, U-tube, internet browsing, movie/music player, access via IOS) may be duplicated across several components, especially if they are networked. The TS-x69t may save you from having to turn on several components and reducing the number of remotes.
My only suggestion about networked storage is that you buy a unit that is made with at least four hard drive bays built in. Over time, those movies and audio files that you will store on the NAS will start to take up a lot of space. Yes, you can daisy chain another NAS to the TS-x69t if you want to add more drives later. IMHO, the more storage space the better. As far as buying or building a NAS, that’s another thread.


----------

